# Outdoorsmen?



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

Does anyone on here hunt or fish?. I am an avid hunter out here in Colorado. Just wondering if I had any fellow hunters on PFury.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

I dont hunt, but I do like to fish. Only get to do it in the summer though..


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

....i fish...everything from saltwater to freshwater to girls














....i also hunt, not big game hunting, just little game hunting you...you know, like squirrels, birds, empty beer bottles/cans, cars, stop signs, etc....


----------



## Forked_Tongue (Feb 20, 2003)

I hunt every animal that has a season I can....and even some aniomals without seasons like woodchuck and pidgeon....now thats good eatin

i also fish but have taken a break from that since its not readily available around me in college


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

I prefer hunting over fishing. Was moose hunting this past fall, came out empty handed though, not by much unfortunately.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

I do both.


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

I did hunt with my dad back in the day. But now I mainly fish.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

*Insert Innes' animal cruilty rant here*

you sick evil people


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

Pansy.


----------



## piranha198220 (Jan 13, 2003)

i dont hunt never got into it much but during the sumer and somtimes in the winter ill fish every chance i can get








i could be fishing right now


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

"Was moose hunting this past fall"

How dare you shoot at Bullwinkle! Hope Rocky bites your tree nuts!








I love fishing, do it often as I can, not much else in life that is as enjoyable as that! Well, maybe booze and women, not necessarily in thta order.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Neoplasia said:


> Pansy.


 yeah, I don't go up against a rabbit with a gun = Pansy


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Innes said:


> yeah, I don't go up against a rabbit with a gun = Pansy


 ....what's your point? some rabbits are dangerous!







how do you explain bugs bunny? or roger rabbit?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

What about that evil f*cker from Monty Python's Search for the Holy Grail: that was one bunny from hell...
And if hunting's was banned, the legendary Elmer Fudd ("_shhht, be vewy, vewy qwiet, I'm hunting whabbits, hehehehehehe_", lol) wouldn't exist...... Just think of that for a moment.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

....there was an evil bunny rabbit in "monty python's: the holy grail?"







....was the bunny in the bridge scene?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

No, the evil little white bunny, being blown to shreds with the holy handgranade, lol


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

_"shhh!...be vewy, vewy qwiet, i'm huntin fow cows, hehehehehee"_


----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

I hunt deer every year with a rifle and I hunt elk with a Bow,I love fishing for salmon and stealhead and big cats


----------



## Lyle (Jan 29, 2003)

I'm a big fisherman. Check my avatar. I'm a big Salmon fisherman but I also do steelhead, bass, trout, catfish, shad, bluegill, whatever's clever.

My big fish: 52 lb salmon, 20 lb. 8 oz Channel Cat (Avatar), 8.5 lb Northern Strain Largemouth, 6 lb Rainbow Trout, uhm 12" bluegill.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Lyle said:


> My big fish: 52 lb salmon, 20 lb. 8 oz Channel Cat (Avatar), 8.5 lb Northern Strain Largemouth, 6 lb Rainbow Trout, uhm 12" bluegill.


....hehe...my big fish.....







*no futher comments


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> _"shhh!...be vewy, vewy qwiet, i'm huntin fow cows, hehehehehee"_


 LOL


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

I bowhunt elk (I got a nice 6x6 this year), I rifle hunt black bear (got a medium color phased black this year), rifle hunt rocky mountain bighorn sheep and mountain goat. I like to do some upland hunting when I have time, after the big game seasons.

I run an outfitting business for mountain lion hunting. Nothing fancy, just a good guide (me) and 5 great hounds. If you're interested let me know.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

MAD piranhas, last year me my mom and my sister drove up to michigan to pick up our beethoven. and every pickup truck we drove by had a deer leg sticking out of it..lol. i guess michigan is the place for hunting.







. michigan is a nice place, i hope to go up there again. ill probibily stop by at your house MAD and wes's house to see his pygos.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

id like to get into hunting but i go fishing when i find the time, i might go fishing more soon, to catch fish for my Piranhas


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

bob. i dont think thats healthy. if you do that , you should treat them first with maracide or something. just to kill the jerms or w/e is on the fish.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

i have been hunting for deer a couple of times to sum it up i suck bad







i hate hiding in a tree all quiet and waiting patiently.







so i end up blasting some stupid bird







my buddies get all pist at me for scaring everything away so i said f**k it. but i love fishing i'm going ice fishing next week


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

haha nike.... blasting a bird. thats funny


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

Haha! That is great. I'm not one to sit in a tree stand and wait for a whitetail to walk by. I did that back in Tennessee where I grew up. It wasn't fun at all. Now, I hunt some of the hardest game to hunt in North America. You should hunt elk with a bow.....now that is fun. It is totally opposite of tree stand hunting whitetail. Bighorn sheep hunting is by far my favorite, and lion. There is nothing like following good hounds on fresh lion tracks in fluffy powder......walking up to the tree and seeing the hounds going nuts at the 200 pound cat perched in a tree. It makes the hair stand up on the back of your neck. Bear is fun too.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i wish someone would take me hunting...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Lyle said:


> My big fish: 52 lb salmon, 20 lb. 8 oz Channel Cat (Avatar), 8.5 lb Northern Strain Largemouth, 6 lb Rainbow Trout, uhm 12" bluegill.


 There goes the ol' fisherman's tale of how big their catch was...


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

marco said:


> i wish someone would take me hunting...


 I will. I'll even give you a two minute head start.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Neoplasia said:


> marco said:
> 
> 
> > i wish someone would take me hunting...
> ...


 nice wall hanging item..


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Sounds like an episode for Fear Factor...


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Neoplasia said:


> marco said:
> 
> 
> > i wish someone would take me hunting...
> ...


 ...watch out though, marco might pick you off with a paintball


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I outdoorsman a story of a man with his log


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

What are you talking about bob


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> What are you talking about bob


 Its a joke, sorry if you dont get it


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

bobme said:


> I outdoorsman a story of a man with his log










...i'm stumped, i don't get the joke


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

So he carries a log with him?! For what?! Im sooo confused....


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> So he carries a log with him?! For what?! Im sooo confused....


 ....hehe, its another blonde moment







...its a sexual joke karen







...but its not funny anymore since i had to explain it


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> Neoplasia said:
> 
> 
> > marco said:
> ...


 No paintballs here, I'll make it sporting and only use a .308. Shouldn't make too big a hole.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > So he carries a log with him?! For what?! Im sooo confused....
> ...


 I know its a sexual joke but I still dont get it...well I get it but whats the point...ohh nevermind... I give up


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> I know its a sexual joke but I still dont get it...well I get it but whats the point...ohh nevermind... I give up


 ....another blonde moment karen?


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> So he carries a log with him?! For what?! Im sooo confused....










damn girls


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

wow if only i could i would


----------



## DBROWN (Mar 8, 2003)

My dad owns an archery shop here in oregon and we are big hunters.
my first three years i got bucks and this year got my first five-point bull elk but no deer. either way I have killed every year I have been able to hunt in oregon. Have shot a bow since three yrs old


----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

What shop does he Own? where is it


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

just fishing see in the winter and fresh in the summer just about to renew my fresh water rod license 
dixon


----------



## mechanic (Jan 11, 2003)

I hunt and fish.Rifle and bow hunt for deer.Shotgun for upland birds and waterfowl.
A little fishing from shore for pike,catfish,or muskie.Great for stress relief.
Later Eric


----------

